# olla sinut itsensä kannsa



## Jagorr

Hei,

Miten selittäisit tässä pronomin _sinun _-käyttämistä, kun puhe on minusta tai hänestä?
Olen sinut itseni kanssa./ Hän on sinut itseni kanssa. / Olet sinut itseni kanssa.


----------



## Keb4b_

Moi, en ole varma millaista selitystä kaipaat mutta kahdessa viimeisimmässä esimerkkilauseessasi ei ole taivutettu itsensä -pronominia oikein.
Taivutus täytyisi olla "Hän on sinut *itsensä *kanssa" ja  "Olet sinut *itsesi *kanssa".


----------



## Keb4b_

Lisäksi Olen sinut itseni kanssa./ Hän on sinut itsensä kanssa. / Olet sinut itsesi kanssa ovat periaatteessa sanontoja, joten ne eivät ole loogisia. Tämän takia ne luultavasti vain täytyy opetella ulkoa. Kyseiset sanonnat siis tarkoittavat, että henkilö on tyytyväinen itseensä ja henkilö on tavallaan oma itsensä. En tiedä, vastasinko kysymykseesi, ja luultavasti joku muu osaa selittää paremmin.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Lisäisin tuohon vielä, että suomen kielen fraasi _"olla sinut"_ tarkoittaa, että kaksi henkilöä tuntee toisensa niin hyvin, että he *sinuttelevat* toisiaan, eli käyttävät toisistaan _sinä_-pronominia eikä muodollisempaa _te_-pronominia (tosinhan nykyään käytännössä kaikki sinuttelevat, mutta aina ei ole ollut niin).

_"Olla sinut"_ jonkin *asian* kanssa tarkoittaa, että tämä asia on tekijälleen hyvin tuttu, tekijä osaa sen hyvin. Voidaan sanoa myös esim. _"hän *ei* ole vielä sinut uuden autonsa kanssa"_ = hän ei ole vielä tottunut uuteen autoonsa, vaan se tuntuu hänestä oudolta. Joten _"olla sinut itsensä kanssa"_ tarkoittaa, että ihminen tuntee hyvin oman itsensä, hyväksyy itsensä, on hyvässä henkisessä tasapainossa.


----------

